# and the modding begins... looking for a new steering wheel, 86' Z, questions



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

I got a 86' 300zx Non-Turbo Burgundy interior and ext., and found this steering wheel for $130.
http://www.zcarparts.com/store/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=50-3116&Category_Code=SWM
I was going to ask that if I ordered this wheel, how simple/difficult is it to install it because the stock steering wheel is worn and HUGE. Will the wheel that is shown in the link make my car look right, is it a good size? is it smaller?
How can I install it, and how can I take out the stock steering wheel. Also the steering wheel comes with a Z horn button, how in god can I connect the stock horn button to ths Z one, is it just a connector or something?

Sorry for so many questions im kinda a n00bie, haha. 

Thanks alot


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

there is a bigass bolt in the middle of the wheel that is a bitch to remove. You have to get a steering wheel puller. The horn is a simple one wire hookup. Easy as pie. I did mine in about an hour outside the autozone. I kept needing different tools I didn't have (really big sockets and the puller) I have 3 horn buttons (middle, and under the "thumb" areas) It makes it so I can keep my hand on the correct part of the wheel while giving the three honks.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

The steering wheel may also be loose enough to pull out by hand. Mine was. 

And please don't call a steering wheel a mod.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> And please don't call a steering wheel a mod.


 You beat me to saying that. I won't flame this time.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Dude, I hate all my customers with stupid ass lifted trucks-- the day after thanksgiving is so annoying! 


Oh Yeah---- Steering wheels are NOT A MOD!!!!!!!!!!!!


Kinda like this jackass in OT that listed his "TINT" and frigging Pedals as a MOD

Christ people are so out of their minds

Put Nitrous on your Z with no fogger and go outside in the front lawn and turf it at full throttle!!!!! Thats a MOD SUCKA!!!!!


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

haha sorry... ok then... the steering wheel begins!!!! :hal:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm going to get a steering wheel too I think. The controls on mine are completely useless now that I have neither cruise nor the appropriate stereo. Time to downsize, and I bet it's lighter too.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I have a very nice autotechnica sitting here at the store that you can have for a bargain.............37 dollars- I will even pay for the shipping bro


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Thats a very nice dancing hal you have there bobaktxl


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> I have a very nice autotechnica sitting here at the store that you can have for a bargain.............37 dollars- I will even pay for the shipping bro


 PM me a pic of that, if you could. Or post it here.


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

:hal:


0341TODD said:


> Thats a very nice dancing hal you have there bobaktxl


im interested, if it looks good, its mine! lol

send me a pic as well, dude no dont let the other guy buy the steering wheel let me have it!!!!

this is going to be my first mod!!

please be generous kind sir and let me have it... :[


----------

